# What a waste



## Katybug (Sep 8, 2013)

My neighbor friend & I rented THE GREAT GATSBY recently.  I was ready to cut it off after 10 minutes, but we hung in there for 30 minutes.  Just awful!!!!!  Wish I'd read a review as I'm sure it rec'd terrible ones.  Lots of $$$$/bells & whistles in background but a horrible script and very mediocre acting.  But then that's JMO, others may like it.  

Have you seen any good movies lately?


----------



## That Guy (Sep 8, 2013)

i read that it was a lemon and stunk.  Gonna have to re-read the book.

Last good movie was The Last Emperor on PBS last night . . . at last...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 8, 2013)

I think Baz Luhrmann movies must be an acquired taste and I've never acquired it.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 8, 2013)

Me either. He's a legend in his own lunchtime.


----------

